# هندسة الميكاترونيك ومجال عمل مهندس الميكاترونيك ..



## fahod57s (18 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...*
*انا طالب ميكاترونيك في السنة الثانيه ادرس باحدى الجامعات بماليزيا. في الحقيقه عندما التحت بهذا التخصص التحقت به بحكم انه تخصص رائع وجديد في نفس الوقت ولكن بعد فترة عندما بدأت في التفكير في مجال الوظائف في عالمنا العربي احسست ببعض الندم بكم انه تخصص جديد جدا على عالمنا العربي ... لكن بعد عمليه بحث توصلت الى التالي:*​ 
*ان مصطلح ميكاترونس يستعمل للدلالة على حقل هندسي واسع و متشعب جدا، وهي الهندسة اللتي تجمع بين هندسة الميكانيكا وهندسة الكهرباء و هندسة الحاسوب وأيضاً هندسة الإلكترونيات، و يتطور بصورة مذهلة من يوم إلى آخر. *​ 



*بالتأكيد من المستحيل لمهندس الميكاترونيك ان يكون على المام كامل بهذه التخصصات ولكن على الاقل لديه الفكرة والمفهوم الاساسي لتلك التخصصات مما يأهله للعمل بمجالاتها بالاضافة للمجالات التاليه :*

*Aerospace industry *
*Automotive industry *
*Automobiles*
*Chemical Processing *
*Computers *
*Communications *
*Education *
*Electronics *
*Robotics *
*Manufacturing and process *
*Marine engineering *
*Mining *
*Research and development *
**بعض مهام مهندس الميكاترونيك في المجال الوظيفي :*​



*- **تصميم وتطوير وصيانه وادارة تكنولوجيا هندسة انظمة التشغيل الالي للمهام الصناعيه.*​ 
*- **تطبيق الحلول الاليه لنقل المواد أو السلع تامة الصنع ومكوناتها في المصانع.*

*- **تطبيق نظم المراقبة الالكترونية المتقدمة ، والتي عادة ما تكون عن طريق الكمبيوتر.*
*- **المساعدة في تصميم وتصنيع المنتجات الاستهلاكية الالكترونيه.*
*- **تطبيق العمليات الميكانيكية والالكترونية واجهزة الكمبيوتر لمهام قد تشكل نوعا من الخطورة اذا مارسها الانسان كعمليات التنقيب والتعدين والعمليات الصناعيه الخطرة في المصانع.*
*وغيرها الكثير ...*​







**عندما نأتي لجانب الوظائف فانه للاسف لا يوجد وظيفه تحت مسمى مهندس ميكاترونيك الا نادرً ولكن مهندس الميكاترونيك يستطيع ان يجد مجال عمله تحت المسميات التاليه :*​ 


*Project engineer, Systems engineer, Mechanical design engineer, Controls engineer, *​ 
*Electro-mechanical engineer, Mechanical modeling and simulation engineer.*​ 


*والشيء الرائع في الميكاترونيك ان المهندس يستطيع ان يجد عمله تحت اي مجال صناعي يتضمن تقنيه سواءً كانت تقنيه ميكانيكيه او كهربائيه او الكترونيه او برمجيه .*​ 



****بعض تطبيقات الميكاترونيك :*​ 


*الأتمته,وهي جزء من الروبوتيات *
*المحركات التي تتحرك بمقدار وزاويه معين (**Servo-mechanics** ) *
*نظم التحكم عن بعد *
*السيارات والهندسة ، في تصميم النظم الفرعية مثل مكافحة قفل أنظمة الكبح *
*هندسة الحاسوب ، وتصميم آليات مثل اقراص الكمبيوتر*
*ملاحظة: الموضع السابق يعتمد على مقالات اجنبيه عن وظائف هندسة الميكاترونيك (Mechatronic Engineer Career ) والله اعلم ...*​


----------



## السيهاتي (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكور يالغالي ع التوضيح 
الله يعطيك الف الف عافيه


----------



## fahod57s (20 يوليو 2009)

الله يعافيك اخوي وتسلم على المرور ...


----------



## م-عبدالجواد قاووق (30 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم يا رب ويا ريت تضل تزودنا في المعلومات


----------



## مروه تكنو (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكوووور يا اخي عالموضوع المفيد الحلو 
ورفعت من معنوياتنه كثير .....


----------

